# Louisville show?



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone was planning to attend the AKC shows March 17th-20th in Louisville, KY?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry, I have a bulldog specialty in MD to go to that weekend. But I generally stick clear of louisville shows anyways.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm just going to watch the obedience and rally, thought it would be cool to meet another df'er in person.


----------

